
UCF researchers develop “impossible” rotating detonation rocket engine - PaulRobinson
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-04/uocf-urd043020.php
======
PaulRobinson
There are some photos and more editorial about impact here:
[https://newatlas.com/space/rotating-detonation-engine-ucf-
hy...](https://newatlas.com/space/rotating-detonation-engine-ucf-hydrogen-
oxygen/)

